

SQLWitch: A minimalist SQL generator for Python 2.5+ on top of MySQLdb - jgalvez
http://github.com/galvez/sqlwitch

======
jgalvez
While I very much appreciate SQLAlchemy and other sophisticated ORM libraries,
I always wished there was an intermediate layer of abstraction, something that
would be more readable than plain string-based queries, but not require a full
mapping library to do so. After several iterations and experiments in my own
projects (personal and professional), SQLWitch was the result. I just want a
way to easily write and modify SQL with Python, not in Python. I want the
right level of abstraction. The ultimate goal is to avoid abstracting SQL away
from the code, but instead just making it a whole lot easier to write it.

